# Recommended places for treatments?



## badguts99 (Dec 10, 2001)

In 1993 I had a 6 inch segment of small bowel removed due to a stricture growing across it. Apparently I had Intestinal Diaphragm Disease.Since then I've been okay but I still suffer from the constipational 'variety' of IBS plus I have a very sluggish bowel (as was the case before the op).Unfortunately it *looks like* I may be developing another blockage in my small intestine (I can't eat solids and can only sip drinks). I have been to see my doctor and he is going to arrange a small bowel enema ASAP (such a procedure highlighted the problem last time). I'm on the Ensure Plus drinks to keep my strength up.I am though wondering if there are any recommended places in Wales for this kind of investigative (and operational?) procedure. I had my original op carried out at Frenchay Hospital in Bristol, but moved to south west Wales a year ago. I don't mind going private, I just want the fastest and best treatment that I can get (if that's on the NHS then so much the better).Any recommendations please?Thanks


----------

